# Is a harness worth it?



## jessdavies (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a harness for my buddy  I want to be able to take him with me for walks and stuff. Is a harness good? Does any one have one? Are they good? What's the beast one you can get? I don't want my buddy flying away on me  thanks


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Dude has a harness... 

They are good. But be aware. It stops your bird flying away (aslong as your holding the lead)
But it doesn't stop other birds swooping down and attacking your bird or a hawk flying away with your bird in its grips!

Good for car rides. And walks into shops and stuff. But outside dangers are still there.

Oh and sometimes they are hard to get on and off and if your bird doesn't like being handled heaps and all over. Then it may have issues with the feel of a harness on.

But there are ways around it. Just making them wear the harness for about 15 mins a day for a few days straight they get use to it over time. Doesn't take long.

We got ours from a petshop. But I hear Aviator is a good one. Or type in bird harness cockatiel into EBAY and there's a couple on there too. All the harnesses I have seen are pretty much the same. Some are harder than others to get on and off. But yeah not much involved in it.


----------



## jessdavies (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh ok I see your in Australia what pet shop do you go to get them? What size you think would fit a tiel?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Petworld.

The ones on ebay are great though! I had one of them with my last cockatiel. Just type in cockatiel harness. its simple and doesn't need adjusting. Best harness I ever had. Better than the one I have now! And a quarter of the price!

But can't remember the name of the one I have now. Don't like it that much though. Going to get one off ebay again...


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

The flightsuits with built in diapers are really cool. lol

I have always wanted one, but always put off ordering one. The suit prevents the bird from pooping all over your shirt and stuff when you take them out! They are awesome!! And they come with a lanyard/leash. lol

Here is the website.

www.avianfashions.com


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi JessDavies. I am also in Adelaide. Had my bird Sarvey for almost 2 months now. The best pet shop in Adelaide is P&K Pets on 19 Magill Road, Stepney, South Australia 5069. They don't have Aviator harness's though. The one on Rundle Street Mall does. I was also thinking about getting one, but Sarvey is quite a scaredy cat when a bird swoops past the window, so might not be best for him. We'll see.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I was looking into getting a harness for Birdie a while back but i couldnt find any that were of decent quality and saftey but werent so expensive and came up empty handed.

I would love to take him outside the backyard with me or out the front (i wouldnt take him walking because it might stress him too much) but the only issue i would have is the struggle to get the damned thing on without getting bitten!! Birdie hates people fussing with his wings etc so its going to be a major problem if i do get one, not to menction the stress he will go through wearing the darned thing.

At the moment, ive actually decided to stay away from the harness, its just alot safer and calmer to have my guys on the windowsill apart from going outside with me.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a spare cage, was huge for my budgie, but is quite small for Sarvey. I put him in it to sit out on the balcony. I have a coffee and he gets some fresh air. I have seen backpacks! And even a stoller..... little weird, but I do like the back pack, but I think Sarvey would want to see me. http://www.myparrotshop.com/index.php?searchStr=backpack&_a=viewCat&Submit=


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

ShakeQPC said:


> I have a spare cage, was huge for my budgie, but is quite small for Sarvey. I put him in it to sit out on the balcony. I have a coffee and he gets some fresh air. I have seen backpacks! And even a stoller..... little weird, but I do like the back pack, but I think Sarvey would want to see me. http://www.myparrotshop.com/index.php?searchStr=backpack&_a=viewCat&Submit=


I have seen the backpacks online before. I don't know whether they are available in Australia though. I thought they would be great for travelling, ect.

I have also been thinking about harnesses, but am not sure which one would be best.


----------

